# Walnut kukri



## Texasstate (Feb 5, 2020)

Big kukri Bowie knife with walnut and green liner and mosaic pin

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2020)

Wow Justin! That is a very nice looking knife. I like the pin too, very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 5, 2020)

Very nice! Love that walnut!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 5, 2020)

That is freaking awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice job Justin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 6, 2020)

Gorgeous. Beautiful work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 6, 2020)

Awesome! Love the shape of the knife. Walnut is cool, also! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 9, 2020)

Beautiful job. And a nice size as well.


----------



## Steve Smith (Feb 11, 2020)

Don't know why, but somehow it seems familiar. Good job!


----------

